

Show HN: Rake Build Script for Zurb Foundation 4 Compass / Sass Projects - mos2
https://github.com/manofstone/build-zurb-foundation-4

======
mos2
Author here, would really like to get some feedback about how I can make this
better for the zurb foundation / ruby community. If you have any resources
about creating Rake build scripts for static site resources (outside of Asset
Pipeline / Sprockets) I would love to hear about them.

